# Smeaton - Goold - Symington



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 29, 2007)

In reading _George Smeaton: Learned Theologian and Biblical Scholar_ (p. 35), I came across some interesting family connections between George Smeaton, William Goold and William Symington. 

George Smeaton married Janet Helen Goold on November 24, 1840. She was the daughter of William Goold (1776-1844), a Reformed Presbyterian minister, who performed the ceremony. Her younger brother was William Henry Goold (1815-1897) and it is he who edited the works of John Owen, et al. Goold married Margaret Spiers Symington in 1846. She was the daughter of William Symington, author of _Messiah the Prince_. Together they had nine children, one of whom they named for Smeaton: George Smeaton Goold (1854-1940).


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 29, 2007)

That is awesome.


----------

